

Limewire settlement unlikely to blunt piracy - joshmlewis
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9216698/LimeWire_settlement_unlikely_to_blunt_music_piracy

======
nextparadigms
I wouldn't be surprised if they merely broke even with the lawyer bills with
that $100 mil win.

